# ATV's



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Thinking about getting an ATV but don't know a whole lot about em. Just know I'm getting tired of walking and carrying stuff. Looking for input on what models to consider for use in my hunting, setting up for training, and working around the property.

What models should I consider, and any pro's and cons to them would be appreciated.


----------



## Tom. P. (Oct 20, 2010)

I'll start.
Was in the same predicament as you and after much research and others opinions. Settled on a 450 Yamaha grizzly. Not to big but yet hauls a good size trailer and plows my driveway with the added plow. Just like truck preferences everyone's got their favorites. But the grizzly is s fine machine.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Tom. P. said:


> I'll start.
> Was in the same predicament as you and after much research and others opinions. Settled on a 450 Yamaha grizzly. Not to big but yet hauls a good size trailer and plows my driveway with the added plow. Just like truck preferences everyone's got their favorites. But the grizzly is s fine machine.


I'm comparing the Yamaha Grizzly 700 and Kawaski Brute 750 right now. Both look like good machines. Warranty on the Yamaha is a little lacking (6 month versus 12 month) it appears.


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

Save some money and get a Honda Rancher 420 4x4 ES. All the bike you'll ever need for a lot less.


----------



## toolboy (Oct 30, 2015)

Look at the Arctic Cat 700 TBX. Great performance and the dump box to carry your gear. I've had one since 2005 and wouldn't give it up.


----------



## Gordy Weigel (Feb 12, 2003)

Own a kodiak and a rancher, bought a Polaris Sportsman 550 for under 6k a few months ago, Polaris had a hell of a sale going on. Really like this ATV.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Kaw Mule......


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

Thomas D said:


> Kaw Mule......


If you're going that route(UTV), Polaris Ranger is a much better option, IMO. More power, 4-wheel independent suspension, smoother ride, more towing capacity, more hauling capacity in the bed, etc.


----------



## CRNAret (Oct 3, 2012)

Been using a Honda Fourtrax 300 for 21 years without a minutes trouble. Helps make training go a lot easier and quicker.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Have a 01 Honda 350 on the trailer I use daily to train with, other than a new battery two years ago it has been flawless. Dad bought the brute force and I believe it's way too much bike for everyday use. Side by Side I would pick Polaris.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

I was always a honda guy dating back to my first honda 90 in '79. Wife decides to surprise me back in '04 and buys me a kaw Prairie 700. This has been a great bike, only had to put a belt on it and an o ring between the carbs. I love the automatic and it will carry a ton. I went across a flooded soybean field a few years ago with 3 kids a dog 2 bags of decoys and all our gear and never spun a tire. Hunted off it yesterday, carried me my 26 yr old son and a high school kid plus our gear.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I'd go the UTV route too. Love my Ranger!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Sharon Potter said:


> I'd go the UTV route too. Love my Ranger!


After many years with Honda, Polaris, and Yamaha 4 wheelers I bought Ranger 6 months ago, advantages too many to enumerate.


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Rangers are awesome. I have a Kawasaki Mule. For training it is perfect, not too big nor too small. Rangers ride nicer as they have independent suspension. For the approximately $1,000 difference I'll take a Mule.
I'd definitely go the UTV route if you are serious about training dogs, especially with a group.
Good luck with your choice.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

I am as well looking and doing a lot of research.
I am not so much looking for bells and whistles, but dependability...I don't want to get stranded on a mountain side.


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

Went from a 4 wheeler to a Polaris Ranger a few weeks ago. One of the best moves i've ever made. LOVE IT!

Fast. Really strong. Hard to get stuck and the independent suspension is very very smooth on rough terrain.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

bamajeff said:


> If you're going that route(UTV), Polaris Ranger is a much better option, IMO. More power, 4-wheel independent suspension, smoother ride, more towing capacity, more hauling capacity in the bed, etc.


No doubt a better machine but about $5k more.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I bought my Ranger used, six years ago. I use it every single day, year round, and other than changing oil/routine maintenance, it has been trouble free. And it doesn't just putter around, it works, hard.


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

Thomas D said:


> No doubt a better machine but about $5k more.


Nowhere close to $5,000 more. MSRP is around $2,200($7800 vs $10000) difference, but you can get the Rangers for a lot less than MSRP(usually at least $1000 under).

https://www.kawasaki.com/Products/2016-Mule-610-4x4

http://www.polaris.com/en-us/ranger-utv/ranger-570-efi-sage-green

I just recently got back from a hunting trip where we rode to and from the stand in Mules, and their is no way I would own one. I've ridden in go carts that don't ride that rough. I'm talking teeth-jarring rough just going through fields. Power was severely lacking as well.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

bamajeff said:


> Nowhere close to $5,000 more. MSRP is around $2,000($7800 vs $9900) difference, but you can get the Rangers for a lot less than MSRP.


That is good to hear. Thanks.

I plan on taking my GSP for grouse hunting next year around Medicine Lodge here above the fire line and I want something reliable to get me there.

Thanks for you input.  Appreciate it.


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

No doubt Ranger used to be the bees knees when compared to everything else, especially if you didn't want to pee blood when you got there. From what I've been seeing and hearing recently though the new Honda will blow the doors off of it. If I were buying a UTV new I would take a strong look at it too.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

bamajeff said:


> Nowhere close to $5,000 more. MSRP is around $2,200($7800 vs $10000) difference, but you can get the Rangers for a lot less than MSRP(usually at least $1000 under).
> 
> https://www.kawasaki.com/Products/2016-Mule-610-4x4
> 
> ...


I am sorry to hear that.
With that, what would you recommend in going through sage brush and shell rock?

I am not rich and want what works....
Thanks.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

I will be camping in a motorhome and travel from there.


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

BJGatley said:


> I am sorry to hear that.
> With that, what would you recommend in going through sage brush and shell rock?
> 
> I am not rich and want what works....
> Thanks.


I haven't ridden in or driven the new Honda Pioneer, but I just took a quick look on Terry's recommendation and I would look at Polaris and Honda and purchase whichever I liked best. They are really close in price.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

bamajeff said:


> I haven't ridden in or driven the new Honda Pioneer, but I just took a quick look on Terry's recommendation and I would look at Polaris and Honda and purchase whichever I liked best. They are really close in price.


Thank you...I appreciate that.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

The Honda looks nice but it has bucket seats and doors, I would want neither for dog training and general utility use


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

Polaris Ranger is a very dependable workhorse. I have owned several Honda ATV's , but the Ranger is much more versatile !


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

CRNAret said:


> Been using a Honda Fourtrax 300 for 21 years without a minutes trouble. Helps make training go a lot easier and quicker.


This IMHO is the best 4 wheeler ever made. I have a 1998 & used it twice this weekend to retrieve & hoist deer. 

For dog training, I bought a 500 midsize Ranger. No complaints & been using it for 3 years. Much more convenient for carrying equipment.

The Honda 4 wheeler is still used heavily once the Ranger goes to duck camp.


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Interesting --I went to the Polaris Ranger site listed in #22 and only five minutes later on an another unrelated site I have got Polaris ads popping up. Modern technology marketing.

I have a 15 year old Polaris Magnum 325 which aside from rebuilding the carb due to ethanol issues, and now using a fuel stabilizer, runs fine. A dog buddy of mine 1400 miles away has an identical one and is still running his as well. Preventive maintenance.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

swliszka said:


> Interesting --I went to the Polaris Ranger site listed in #22 and only five minutes later on an another unrelated site I have got Polaris ads popping up. Modern technology marketing.
> 
> I have a 15 year old Polaris Magnum 325 which aside from rebuilding the carb due to ethanol issues, and now using a fuel stabilizer, runs fine. A dog buddy of mine 1400 miles away has an identical one and is still running his as well. Preventive maintenance.


You might need better security software....


----------



## Gauge123 (Dec 3, 2012)

I have the Honda 700. It has bench seats.
I've used them all, Polaris, Honda, Kawasaki, Kabota, Cub Cadet, probably a few others.
I chose Honda for dependability. You'd do fine with a Polaris Ranger, or Kawasaki Teryx. It's like the Ford vs Chevy argument.

If I was buying a 4 wheeler, there is no doubt in my mind the Honda will last the longest.


----------



## Barry Brandt (May 10, 2010)

Kioti Mechron 2200 is a good one that has not been mentioned. For me it works great. Some pros of the Mechron - bench seat - can fit 3 full size guys if needed, it was the widest of all UTV's when I purchased 2 years ago with the biggest box. The box is heavy duty metal and not plastic. It is a diesel and has a high and a low range. It will pull more than you would think, I pull a 10 ft trailer behind it with ease. The diesel starts up every time, even in cold weather without plugging it in or anything like that. The machine will run around 20 hours or so on 7 gallons of diesel. This thing is built like a tank and the cost of it way way under a Polaris diesel. 

The only con for this machine is that it only goes around 25 or 30 mph at max. To me this isn't a con since I don't need to go that fast anywhere. It is worth looking into especially if you have a dealer close.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the inputs folks. I am looking at the side by sides. Hadn't even thought of those until mentioned here. Price wise they are compareable to the higher end ATV's I was considering. From a practable standpoint they seem to be the better option for hauling gear, training equipment, and all around being a work horse.

I'm sure others are benefiting from this thread beside me. I'd encourage the inputs/reviews keep coming.


----------



## Maddog10 (Feb 8, 2013)

If you go back to ATV's, I personally would look at Hondas and nothing else. 

If looking at UTV's, Polaris is undoubtedly the front runner right now, but the Kawasaki Mule Pro FXT may give them a run. They are brand new right now though so there aren't enough in the field to put together a large scale opinion yet. The old Kawi mules are great machines and win the reliability department IMO vs Polaris, but performance wise they are lacking in terms of suspension. I don't care anything about top speed in a UTV, but if you do you won't find anything faster than Polaris. Unless you drive on roads a lot though I don't particularly see the need for high speeds in a UTV... I looked at the Kawi Pro FXT a couple weeks ago and left highly impressed. They are expensive, but they look to be great. Also, the Hondas are very, very nice, but they are expensive as well (what isn't these days?)


----------



## Shane Olean (May 5, 2006)

There's use and there's "USE"...

We USE ours every day and if my guys baby it they get an earfullll..!!! I prefer the Polaris ATV over any ATV or UTV. The ATV is way more nimble than the UTV - we put 2/3 guys on it - jump on quick - run - jump off...way faster and like I said more nimble. I have a permanent plywood box on the back - can put ducks or whatever in there and 4+ wingers on 'top' of the box. the front rack has a steel 'box' with 48 orange 2" bumpers for planting blinds/patterns.

The centrifugal clutch/belt drive allows for starting and GO - no shifting - the power band and speed just keeps going up and up and up with no shifting - this allows a VERY fast re-bird.

When my 2000 Sportsman 500 finally died (in 2014) a client loaned me his Honda. I'm not sure what size it was 400 or 500ish - but it had an electric/automatic transmission that shifted when it needed to as speed increased.... I'm pretty sure that I could tear that thing up in less then a year. When I re-bird I'm 100% on the throttle and I think that's hard on it when it shifts like that...

If you're not going to run the tar out of it I think any of them would be fine

My $0.02

SMO


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

You guys with the rangers.....do you have the power steering or no? Im going to get a ranger and i test drove one with it and one without it. Couldn't tell any difference but i was on pavement.


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

freezeland said:


> You guys with the rangers.....do you have the power steering or no? Im going to get a ranger and i test drove one with it and one without it. Couldn't tell any difference but i was on pavement.


I don't have it, and IMO, you don't need it and it's sure not worth the extra $$$. Never had any trouble steering mine. You'd be much better off spending any extra money on a top and a windshield, and I would go aftermarket on those($$$) unless the dealer cuts you a sweet deal when you purchase. That's the only upgrades I've added to mine.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I don't have power steering on my 800 Ranger. I drove one with it and it is nice but I wouldn't pay more for it. I used a Kawasaki Prairie 650 ATV for many years and would never go back to an ATV after using the Ranger.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Well since this has turned into a Ranger discussion, if you have a windshield is it a half or full windshield? Windshield and rear view mirror are on my Ranger's wish list.


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

My windshield is full. I think a half windshield is basically a waste. It still let's in wind/rain. If you hunt or ride in cold weather, the full windshield is a must, IMO


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Well I bought the 2016 polaris ranger 570 without the ESP. Looking at the available upgrades now, I'm thinking snow plow. Will also look at a windshield and top.


----------



## Gauge123 (Dec 3, 2012)

I have both.

Full windshield pros: full protection for sticks and debris, blocks cold wind, blocks all rain.
Full windshield con: very hot in the summer, more dust swirls behind the full windshield, hard to see if wet and dirty

Half windshield pros: cooler in the summer, less dust, keeps most rain out if you drive slow, blocks some of the cold wind, better vision
Half windshield cons: sticks and bugs can come through, doesn't block all the rain or cold air

Just food for thought.


----------



## Shane Olean (May 5, 2006)

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> I don't have power steering on my 800 Ranger. I drove one with it and it is nice but I wouldn't pay more for it. I used a Kawasaki Prairie 650 ATV for many years and would never go back to an ATV after using the Ranger.


 Hey Mike - why is this..??

SMO


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I have a full windshield and top on mine. I want to add a piece of Plexiglas on the back so snow/rain/ hay doesn't blow in on me, a rear view mirror would be great....and if they weren't so crazy expensive, windshield wipers would be nice. I also had a Glacier plow for the front, and it handled my 1/4 mile driveway with no problems. Sold the plow then I bought the tractor.

Another nice feature on the Ranger are the holes in the top edges of the box. I hang hooks on them and can carry my wingers to the field hooked on the outside of the box, leaving the box free for other stuff.

Before the Ranger, I had a Honda Rincon. Transmission went out three days after the warranty ran out, Honda said too bad, you'll have to spend 2500 for a new tranny. So no more Honda here.


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

I have the full windshield, very nice in cold weather. Rear view mirror was very reasonable from amazon , generic version. And it works fine!!


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Shane Olean said:


> Hey Mike - why is this..??
> 
> SMO


When training with people that are not as mobile or young (most field trialers) the Ranger is easier to use. Older or less mobile people have a MUCH harder time climbing on and off an ATV.

When training by myself with my family I load up 3 dogs, three people, birds, wingers, and other training gear we all fit. My ATV could not come close to doing that. I have several properties within 5 miles of my house so I can simly load the Ranger and go without hauling the trailer.

At field trials we toss in my 2 dog Northstar box (we can lift it easily) so after I run out gear, ducks, and people to work in the field we can use the Ranger as a shuttle for people especially when the line is a long way from where people can park. I can tell you people really appreciate it when I bring my Ranger to the trial!

I could also tell you all the reasons away from dog training that I like the Ranger better but I am tired of typing!

For the windshield topic, the salesman saved me the trouble that Gauge123 explains. You have to have a back window on the cab if you have a full windshield for the reasons they state. I have a soft cab with a full glass windshield. The top and back always stay on so staying dry is no issue. I use the doors only in the winter.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Sharon Potter said:


> I have a full windshield and top on mine. I want to add a piece of Plexiglas on the back so snow/rain/ hay doesn't blow in on me, a rear view mirror would be great....and if they weren't so crazy expensive, windshield wipers would be nice. I also had a Glacier plow for the front, and it handled my 1/4 mile driveway with no problems. Sold the plow then I bought the tractor.
> 
> Another nice feature on the Ranger are the holes in the top edges of the box. I hang hooks on them and can carry my wingers to the field hooked on the outside of the box, leaving the box free for other stuff.
> 
> Before the Ranger, I had a Honda Rincon. Transmission went out three days after the warranty ran out, Honda said too bad, you'll have to spend 2500 for a new tranny. So no more Honda here.


I bought a rear window. It was like $250.00


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

freezeland said:


> I bought a rear window. It was like $250.00


I'm thinking I'll just pick up a piece of Plexiglass at Menards, along with four clamps, and do it myself.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Sharon Potter said:


> I'm thinking I'll just pick up a piece of Plexiglass at Menards, along with four clamps, and do it myself.


Yep, you can buy a couple dozen ducks for that price


----------



## big trax (Mar 31, 2015)

I've owned Hondas, Yamahas, Kawasakis and Polaris since I was a kid. I cut my teeth on dirt bikes and moved on to three wheelers and then four wheeler and now a side by side. I have had good luck with all of them brand wise except for Polaris. That was years ago and they may be great now, but the ones I owned were terribly unreliable. That said, I'm a Honda guy. They are hard to beat for reliability. One note...if you are using one to train with, here's one perspective: i currently have a Yamaha Grizzly 700 and a Honda Pioneer UTV. I train with a pro quite a bit and his wheeler went down last summer. He had a small 300 cc 2 wheel drive that his bird boys used. His bird boys are teenagers. Their arms were worn out after a 12 hour day on the Grizzly 4x4. It all depends on your need, but you can save a ton of cash and have a much more pleasant experience in some cases by driving an easy to handle and steer 2x4.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I have a 97 Kawasaki 300 and took the rack off of the back and mounted a golf cart bed on it. Will haul 4 Thunder 500's. I am going to make a rack to haul wingers on it someday but for now I just lay them across the bed and bungee them down. Gun rack on front for holding blinds and or blind poles.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Timely thread. Am looking at various UTV's & apparently Polaris is a front runner. Has or does anyone have experience 
with Bobcat. I am looking at a Bobcat 3400. They make really good front end loaders, trac-hoes & barn cleanup rigs .


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

If price was no object I would buy a Kubota
https://www.kubota.com/product/utilityVehicles/RTVSeries.aspx


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

EdA said:


> If price was no object I would buy a Kubota
> https://www.kubota.com/product/utilityVehicles/RTVSeries.aspx


That's no lie


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

IMHO, Honda wrote the book on ATV's and Polaris UTV's. The Kubota doesn't do much well for the price charged.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Someone had one at a HT one time and I was amazed at how quiet it was.


EdA said:


> If price was no object I would buy a Kubota
> https://www.kubota.com/product/utilityVehicles/RTVSeries.aspx


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> If price was no object I would buy a Kubota
> https://www.kubota.com/product/utilityVehicles/RTVSeries.aspx


I've looked @ Kubota farm equipment - verrryyyyyyyyyyyy pricey!


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Even the Kubota dealers that I call on for work are not happy about the new RTV's about the pricing and options. They are not the same as they use to be.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Marvin S said:


> I've looked @ Kubota farm equipment - verrryyyyyyyyyyyy pricey!


Lawn equipment too. I have one of their commercial zero turn mowers. I could have bought a few nice dogs for what I paid for that thing.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Marvin S said:


> Timely thread. Am looking at various UTV's & apparently Polaris is a front runner. Has or does anyone have experience
> with Bobcat. I am looking at a Bobcat 3400. They make really good front end loaders, trac-hoes & barn cleanup rigs .


Only have experience with occasional use of the Bobcat 3400 XL. Very nice machine. Made by polaris, I believe though.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a ka Prairie and a Honda 650 Rincon, Like them both the Prairie did everything I needed, it's a little work-horse, even launches my duck-boat. If we're talking more comfortable and nicer ride the rincon has a lot of options automatic or manual shifting is nice, and it's a much quieter bike, much quieter than a lot of the other ATV's of the same size, which is nice while deer hunting. Bought it from my uncle, so it's been upside down a few times, I just replaced a few plastics pieces and looks brand new, engine has never had an issue .


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

Raymond Little said:


> Have a 01 Honda 350 on the trailer I use daily to train with, other than a new battery two years ago it has been flawless. Dad bought the brute force and I believe it's way too much bike for everyday use. Side by Side I would pick Polaris.


Could not agree more. I've a 99 Honda Foreman (doesn't look real good but runs like the wind) for my hand to run and set birds and wingers and I am on my 2nd Polaris Ranger, had a Gator and a Mule, neither compares


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

My father in law has a new Kubota RTV diesel. And i have the Polaris 570 Ranger Midsize. I wouldn't trade the Ranger for the Kubota as far as smoothness of ride and speed, maneuverability, access in bad mud, water, and hills. The kubota is built tough as nails for sure but as a daily vehicle for dog training i really like the Ranger more.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Tony Marshall said:


> Save some money and get a Honda Rancher 420 4x4 ES. All the bike you'll ever need for a lot less.


Second that and bullet proof


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

EdA said:


> If price was no object I would buy a Kubota
> https://www.kubota.com/product/utilityVehicles/RTVSeries.aspx


Own a Kubota 500 UTV and my only complaint is a rough ride unloaded. BUT, I use it for working on the farm as well as training and it cannot be beat in this class for that. They now have another line with softer suspension. The hydro-static drive is a must, way better than belts. I would buy another one.

Ed, a neighbor up here, (MN.,) has 6x Ranger, his second, and half windshield. He would never go to a full one. Somehow the heat off the engine keeps you pretty comfortable when it is cold out. Not like a cab, but comfortable. He works cattle every day and doors would be a pain.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

freezeland said:


> Thinking about getting an ATV but don't know a whole lot about em. Just know I'm getting tired of walking and carrying stuff. Looking for input on what models to consider for use in my hunting, setting up for training, and working around the property.
> 
> What models should I consider, and any pro's and cons to them would be appreciated.


Own Suzuki and love it. Tires, battery and oil. Its a 700. If I was looking for a work ATV. Honda.


----------



## weathered (Mar 17, 2011)

We love our Ranger. We get more use out of it than s 4 wheeler. Easy to haul people, dogs, and gear. We got s great deal on a new, but last-year model when the new models were coming in. Check prices, they varied significantly.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I've owned 3 ATVs. 2 Hondas and a Yamaha. Both the Yamaha and Hondas were great vehicles but the Yamaha Grizzly 550 EPS was crazy nice!!! I sold it to purchase a 2014 midsize Polaris Ranger 570. The Grizzly and Ranger are my 2 favorites. Both are extremely comfortable, fuel efficient, and nice ride. I'm not sure I'll ever go back to an ATV due to the fact that I can carry 3 dogs and equip into the field with my Ranger. If I were to go back to an ATV I'd go with the Yamaha due to comfort of ride and handling. Had mine for almost 5 yrs and not one problem.


----------



## thebigcat (Feb 17, 2010)

EdA said:


> If price was no object I would buy a Kubota
> https://www.kubota.com/product/utilityVehicles/RTVSeries.aspx


They're so slow and super heavy. I've got a buddy with a diesel model. Not worth the extra cost in my opinion.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

thebigcat said:


> They're so slow and super heavy. I've got a buddy with a diesel model. Not worth the extra cost in my opinion.


It depends on what for and how much you use it. Mine gets used for things other than dog training like harrowing the pasture and grading the road so heavy duty, dependable, and slow works for me. I bought a mid size slightly used Ranger for 1/2 the price of the Kubota, it was a no brainer, I love the Ranger but if price were no object..............


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

What size or kind of trailer is needed to tow a Ranger?


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Purpledawg said:


> What size or kind of trailer is needed to tow a Ranger?


I had that question too after buying my ranger and needing to get it home 

I went with a 6'x12' flatbed utility trailer although a 5'x10' would work. The clearance around the unit on a 5'x10' would be extremely tight.


----------



## deadriver (Mar 9, 2005)

I dont think you can go wrong with any of the majors with your concern of dependability. It takes someone really raggng one out on a regular basis to have trouble with the big brand machines since they are all made tough. I farmed for years so i have had or run a bunch of them on a regualar basis. Once Polaris came out with 4 wheel independent, it changed the whole way an atv rides and dramatically improves safety on rough terrain, its just so much more stable. I would make sure i had independent suspension and the other features you want (jump seat, dump bed, small size, big sized, etc, whatever fits your needs vs the realiability.

I had 2 Kaw Mules in the 90's and they were the only machines i have ever had trouble with and they had minimal suspension. i had a Kaw atv that was great so i ended up using it and letting the farm hands drive the mules . 

I hunted a huge range (50k acres) in S texas for a few years and 9 of 10 of those guys used rangers cuase they were so tough and dependable when they were 30 miles from the lodge...great machines, just too darn big for my dog trailer and we have trees and limbs to hit the frame in the east...


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

deadriver said:


> It takes someone really raggng one out on a regular basis to have trouble with the big brand machines since they are all made tough.


Or taking it to one FT


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

Anybody have any experience with a a Can-Am UTV?


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Clint Watts said:


> Anybody have any experience with a a Can-Am UTV?


Had one that had a very dangerous issue with a sticky throttle


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I pull my Ranger 570 midsize on a 6.5' x 12' trailer with a 4' tongue. Gotta go with the 4' tongue. Smooth pull and handling!!!


----------

